# Moving to Jacksonville



## Jred

I’ll be moving to the Jacksonville area this summer (July). I have 2 boats, a skimmer skiff 14’6 and a 1973 17 mako that I am completely redoing and converting to a 90hp tiller. I mostly fly fish but like doing nearshore snapper/grouper fishing and freediving. If Anyone wants to get out on the water with me and let me push you around a little bit and maybe even Trade some bow time let me know! I’m stoked for some flood tide fishing too!


----------



## Rookiemistake

Congrats we should do another “meet up “ when you get here


----------



## Big Fish

Welcome to Jacksonville, low key best fishing in the state. We have everything here and tons of water to catch them in.


----------



## Jred

Big Fish said:


> Welcome to Jacksonville, low key best fishing in the state. We have everything here and tons of water to catch them in.


I’m excited to get back to Florida from the Houston area


----------



## RG Air

bring one of those casting platforms and ill put you on some fish .... guaranteed or your platform back!


----------



## rummya87

July is a good time of year to come back in. Better than February, that's for sure. I'd be glad to show you around.


----------



## Jred

RG Air said:


> bring one of those casting platforms and ill put you on some fish .... guaranteed or your platform back!


You may have yourself a deal there haha


----------



## Jred

rummya87 said:


> July is a good time of year to come back in. Better than February, that's for sure. I'd be glad to show you around.


Sounds good to me! I’ll hit you up when I get settled in over there


----------



## coloradowalt

http://fcff.org/


----------



## flyclimber

Sweet! Id be glad to push ya around! Fish are not a guarantee.


----------



## rhart6

I'd be interested if there is a meetup. Just got to get the boat back together first.


----------



## mm9

New to the St Augustine area as well and looking for a poling buddy as well. Shoot me a pm whenever your ready to head out on the skiff


----------



## love2flyfish

Welcome to North Florida! I am also an avid Fly Fisherman and would love to have a few more fishing Buddys!


----------



## Kyle.Matco

Welcome to Duval, hope to be back on the water myself very soon.


----------



## ferda

Just moved up to St. Augustine from South Florida, would love to get out on the water as I sold my boat for the move. I had a Skimmerskiff that I now regret selling being in the marsh. Would be happy to join, I'll bring gas and beer $$!


----------



## Kevin_keegan

Been fishing Jacksonville for a couple months now in a mitzi skiff but having a hard time learning the area. If someone who knows the area well and can put me on some fish. I’d happily take them fishing in exchange for some knowledge. I’m not use to this whole tide thing, I grew up fishing the mosquito lagoon.


----------



## flyclimber

Kevin_keegan said:


> Been fishing Jacksonville for a couple months now in a mitzi skiff but having a hard time learning the area. If someone who knows the area well and can put me on some fish. I’d happily take them fishing in exchange for some knowledge. I’m not use to this whole tide thing, I grew up fishing the mosquito lagoon.


What's your mitzi draft? Also what are you looking to chase?


----------



## Big Fish

Kevin_keegan said:


> Been fishing Jacksonville for a couple months now in a mitzi skiff but having a hard time learning the area. If someone who knows the area well and can put me on some fish. I’d happily take them fishing in exchange for some knowledge. I’m not use to this whole tide thing, I grew up fishing the mosquito lagoon.


If you wanna start finding some reds just launch at sisters around a dead low tide or a couple hours before low. Head north for a couple of miles and then just start fishing some random creeks. Better yet just blast in some with trolling motor on high and start spooking some reds to see where they like to sit. Once you start to see a pattern on the types of spots you find reds at low tide then start to find areas that have similar depth and features at high tide. 

Once you have found where reds like to sit in a certain creek on a certain tide then you will find them in that same place over and over. Reds are super predictable.


----------



## KCTim

A lot of the creek entrances get super shallow a dead low, so just make sure you can get back out or you will be spending several hours waiting on the incoming.


----------



## flyclimber

TimR said:


> A lot of the creek entrances get super shallow a dead low, so just make sure you can get back out or you will be spending several hours waiting on the incoming.


May even find yourself on Qualified Captain LOL


----------



## Kevin_keegan

About 


flyclimber said:


> What's your mitzi draft? Also what are you looking to chase?


about 8 I think


----------



## flyclimber

Kevin_keegan said:


> About
> 
> about 8 I think


Some really good suggestions already posted but just about any shallow flats or where creeks drain out there will be fish draining out on a falling tide. Similar story on the incoming. I get out just about every weekend I don't mind showing you some safe running paths.


----------



## mluman83

I am new to Jax as well. I sold my skiff before I moved here and bought a couple cheap fishing kayaks for my fiancé and I while we save for a home. I'm a fly guy as well. Once we get moved into a home, I am after a new and smaller skiff and I am very interested in the Skimmer 14. We should meet up and fish! I want to check out that Skimmer Skiff as well!


----------



## TroutNreds12

How’s the red fishing been up in Jax lately ?


----------



## KCTim

I have not been out in a few weeks, just got back from Flamingo. Before that the reds were slow for me but trout and the usual summertime jacks, ladyfish and blues were all over the ICW.


----------



## Jred

Got my first jacksonville redfish this morning. Saw a bunch backed and smashing the banks


----------



## KCTim

Nice job sir!


----------



## AZ_squid

That's a healthy fish right there. Nicely done


----------



## RG Air

attaboy way to get out there and find them


----------



## Jred

Anyone know why the red was yelling “DUVAL!!” ?


----------



## KCTim

Because it was a Chiefs fan calling out the Jags? 😀


----------



## flyclimber

Jred said:


> Got my first jacksonville redfish this morning. Saw a bunch backed and smashing the banks
> View attachment 152802


Very nice! Looks like the one I got on sunday!


----------



## Jred

Anyone want to fish tomorrow morning?


----------



## Terry

Jred said:


> Anyone want to fish tomorrow morning?


Yes, I want to fishing tomorrow!!! Unfortunately I have to work...


----------



## Jred

Had to go lay it down solo. Lots of healthy fish backed out, get out there and fish


----------



## mpk1996

Need to start this back up. Starting to get into fly fishing here in Jax. Would love to meet up and see what type of boats have been best around here. Pros and cons of different ones


----------



## KCTim

I joined First Coast Fly fishers when I started fly fishing a couple of years ago, they have monthly meetings as well as several outings throughout the year. I found it to be a great resource.





First Coast Fly Fishers – Educating, Restoring, Conserving through Fly Fishing







fcff.org


----------



## mpk1996

TimR said:


> I joined First Coast Fly fishers when I started fly fishing a couple of years ago, they have monthly meetings as well as several outings throughout the year. I found it to be a great resource.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Coast Fly Fishers – Educating, Restoring, Conserving through Fly Fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fcff.org


Oh. Sweet. Thank. I’ll look into it for sure

I am hoping that strike zone will start their monthly fly tying up again. Want to get into that as well


----------



## Hiram Carter

I just moved over from South Texas to Jax and have really enjoyed the change of fishing style. Laguna Madre was an incredible fishery but the creek fishing and fall flood tides are something special and produce some great fish when the water temp gets out of the high 80s. That skimmer of yours will be perfect.


----------



## Jred

Hiram Carter said:


> I just moved over from South Texas to Jax and have really enjoyed the change of fishing style. Laguna Madre was an incredible fishery but the creek fishing and fall flood tides are something special and produce some great fish when the water temp gets out of the high 80s. That skimmer of yours will be perfect.


Yep! I’ve been here for about a year and have taken full advantage of the amazing fishery here


----------



## Hiram Carter

Jred said:


> Yep! I’ve been here for about a year and have taken full advantage of the amazing fishery here
> View attachment 182105
> View attachment 182106
> View attachment 182107


You're crushing it my friend. I wanna say you made me a tiller handle when I was in south Texas. Good to see we both made it over to Jax.


----------



## dbrady784

Jred said:


> I’ll be moving to the Jacksonville area this summer (July). I have 2 boats, a skimmer skiff 14’6 and a 1973 17 mako that I am completely redoing and converting to a 90hp tiller. I mostly fly fish but like doing nearshore snapper/grouper fishing and freediving. If Anyone wants to get out on the water with me and let me push you around a little bit and maybe even Trade some bow time let me know! I’m stoked for some flood tide fishing too!


Would love to get out on the mako in the coming weeks. Mullet should be showing up right off the beach/jetty. That rig sounds perfect


----------



## Jred

dbrady784 said:


> Would love to get out on the mako in the coming weeks. Mullet should be showing up right off the beach/jetty. That rig sounds perfect


Sold the mako, too good of a deal to pass up


----------

